# LOOKS LIKE PORTLAND (INDIANA) IS BACK ON!



## lilchik17750

Hi Everyone.  I just received this email today:

 A "VINTAGE WHIZZER MEET" IS ON! July 29 Thru August 1. Jay County Fair Grounds. PORTLAND IND. Everyone is Welcome. Pay at the Gate, no reservations. Spread the word! Plan on having a FUN time. More information will be available soon. 


For inquiries or information email:
ralphjnewcomb@gmail

Lisa


----------



## Cooper S.

Lmao guess I’m not holding one that weekend, but imma try to go


----------



## WES PINCHOT

GOOD TO HEAR!


----------



## catfish

Great. News!


----------



## barneyguey

I was really excited until I realized it wasn't Portland Oregon. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## JOEL

Great News.


----------



## Freqman1

barnyguey said:


> I was really excited until I realized it wasn't Portland Oregon. Ha Ha Ha



There's a  Portland in Oregon too?


----------



## lilchik17750

Here is the latest email from The Fairgrounds Committee:


	"There WILL be a meet in Portland this year, with a new twist.  A Vintage Whizzer Meet will be held Jay County Fairgrounds in Portland, Indiana in the same calendar slot, July 29-August 1, 2020, originally reserved by VMBC, but then cancelled because of Covid 19 concerns.  The event is called the “Vintage Whizzer Meet,” but all of the old motorbikes & scooters (plus NE Whizzers) are welcome too, according to organizer Ralph Newcomb.  
	Admission will be $30/Day for improved campsites (electricity & water), $25/Day for the other sites.  NO EARLYBIRDS, PLEASE!!!!  Ralph has had confirmation from the Optimists Club that they will furnish a food booth, and expects to hear soon from other food providers that they will also participate.
	All attendees are expected to adhere to CDC Covid 19 guidelines regarding face masks and hand sanitizing, out of respect for the health of others.  Along with all those vintage motorbikes and parts there will be a lot of “vintage people” (who are more at risk) attending.  Each swap meet vendor should have hand sanitizer readily available for all customers to use before handling merchandise, and be willing to remind folks to use it.  
	“We know a lot of people are champing at the bit for a meet,” Ralph remarked.  “They have cabin fever, and long for the great get-togethers they have at Portland,” he added.  
	This event should fill the bill, and with cooperation and precautions taken by everyone there will be only good memories and no bad after-effects.
	There will be several planned rides, and possibly an informal “showcase” event.  Ralph is still busy fleshing out plans for the meet.
	If you plan to attend, and can offer to volunteer to help Ralph -or- if  you have any questions, please call Ralph at 248-421-5099, or email him at ralphjnewcomb@gmail.com.  
	If you think you will need to rent a golf cart, please contact Ralph by July 18th, so he can make arrangements with the rental firm."

Hope this helps clarify the details further.

Lisa


----------



## bicycle larry

lilchik17750 said:


> Here is the latest email from The Fairgrounds Committee:
> 
> 
> "There WILL be a meet in Portland this year, with a new twist.  A Vintage Whizzer Meet will be held Jay County Fairgrounds in Portland, Indiana in the same calendar slot, July 29-August 1, 2020, originally reserved by VMBC, but then cancelled because of Covid 19 concerns.  The event is called the “Vintage Whizzer Meet,” but all of the old motorbikes & scooters (plus NE Whizzers) are welcome too, according to organizer Ralph Newcomb.
> Admission will be $30/Day for improved campsites (electricity & water), $25/Day for the other sites.  NO EARLYBIRDS, PLEASE!!!!  Ralph has had confirmation from the Optimists Club that they will furnish a food booth, and expects to hear soon from other food providers that they will also participate.
> All attendees are expected to adhere to CDC Covid 19 guidelines regarding face masks and hand sanitizing, out of respect for the health of others.  Along with all those vintage motorbikes and parts there will be a lot of “vintage people” (who are more at risk) attending.  Each swap meet vendor should have hand sanitizer readily available for all customers to use before handling merchandise, and be willing to remind folks to use it.
> “We know a lot of people are champing at the bit for a meet,” Ralph remarked.  “They have cabin fever, and long for the great get-togethers they have at Portland,” he added.
> This event should fill the bill, and with cooperation and precautions taken by everyone there will be only good memories and no bad after-effects.
> There will be several planned rides, and possibly an informal “showcase” event.  Ralph is still busy fleshing out plans for the meet.
> If you plan to attend, and can offer to volunteer to help Ralph -or- if  you have any questions, please call Ralph at 248-421-5099, or email him at ralphjnewcomb@gmail.com.
> If you think you will need to rent a golf cart, please contact Ralph by July 18th, so he can make arrangements with the rental firm."
> 
> Hope this helps clarify the details further.
> 
> Lisa



thanks Lisa   from bicycle larry


----------



## lilchik17750

Update! It's ok to come early according to Ralph, you will just have to pay for camping!

Don't forget your masks and sanitizer for your swap spots! Let's help each other stay well while enjoying the Swap.

Lisa


----------



## John Gailey

This thread saying "The swap is on" should probably be above a previous one saying cancelled.
This is my contribution.


----------



## catfish

lilchik17750 said:


> Update! It's ok to come early according to Ralph, you will just have to pay for camping!
> 
> Don't forget your masks and sanitizer for your swap spots! Let's help each other stay well while enjoying the Swap.
> 
> Lisa




How early?


----------



## catfish

So they have showers on site?


----------



## mfhemi1969

Yes they have showers on site!


----------



## mfhemi1969

Years prior you would see people showing up as early as Sunday and Monday,Who knows how this one will turn out! But the peak days i would say are Thursday and friday.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Im going,,,looking for BMX and newer used bikes,,,,


----------



## onecatahula

Bringing some crazy clean original Jaguars.  Send PM if interested.  Here are a few:


----------



## Goldenrod

I am bringing a temperature gun (no contact) to shoot everyone entering, like they do in hospitals.  If your temp. is too high, you need to not come in and leave to get virus test.  Don't hug me at the gate.  Ray Spangler.


----------



## JOEL

I plan to be there Sunday with a load.


----------



## b 17 fan

I hear that people are already showing up in Portland . Never really understood the show dates and the real show starting a week or more sooner . It's hard to plan around a variable date. We are planning now for Tuesday or Wednesday next week . What are some recommendations for those who are going ?


----------



## catfish

Too soon. If I go I. Would be there next Friday at the earliest.


----------



## JOEL

If you are going there to buy, best to be there when people are setting up. I know a lot of people will be there sat or sun, and by Wed most vendors are there.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

I am going to try to arrive by Tuesday, possibly Monday, and leave sometime Thursday.


----------



## catfish

New Mexico Brant said:


> I am going to try to arrive by Tuesday, possibly Monday, and leave sometime Thursday.




Will you be heading east or west?


----------



## lilchik17750

I plan to arrive on Tues. as well. I like to honor the advertised show dates! I'll attach the flyer referencing Covid-19 guidelines that the Health Dept. requires to be passed out and adhered to! 

Read it and follow so we can enjoy this meet! 

Lisa


----------



## JOEL

Just loaded.


----------



## mfhemi1969

Lisa, Several of us are having trouble opening the attachment!


----------



## lilchik17750

Let's try this


----------



## stezell

lilchik17750 said:


> Let's try this
> 
> View attachment 1233561



Lisa I messaged you about the show. 
Sean


----------



## stezell

I just wanted you all to know I got a call from the hotel I'm staying at and masks have been mandated in Indiana. Look forward to seeing everyone there. 

Sean


----------



## JOEL

You will look 10 years younger in that mask.


----------



## stezell

JOEL said:


> You will look 10 years younger in that mask.



Thanks young man I appreciate that. It's mandatory here in most of TN as well.


----------



## JOEL

Here too, and I have no problem with that.


----------



## TieDye

This may very well be a stupid question, but, we've never been to the Whizzer meet.  Is this just for Whizzers and parts, or this a "normal" bike swap meet with all kinds of parts for all kinds of old bikes?

Deb


----------



## buck hughes

i am ready!


----------



## stezell

TieDye said:


> This may very well be a stupid question, but, we've never been to the Whizzer meet.  Is this just for Whizzers and parts, or this a "normal" bike swap meet with all kinds of parts for all kinds of old bikes?
> 
> Deb



It's for all kinds of bikes Deb, so on that note I guess we'll see you and Rich there.

Sean


----------



## TieDye

stezell said:


> It's for all kinds of bikes Deb, so on that note I guess we'll see you and Rich there.
> 
> Sean



I'll See if Rich can get off work. He's been working 10 hours a day, 6 days a week.


----------



## stezell

TieDye said:


> I'll See if Rich can get off work. He's been working 10 hours a day, 6 days a week.



Sounds like he's due a few days then.


----------



## stezell

buck hughes said:


> i am ready!
> 
> View attachment 1233973



Buck I think you have gotten a little more buff than the last time I saw you. 

Sean


----------



## JOEL

"Buck I think you have gotten a little more buff than the last time I saw you. "

Sean

I thought that was Craig Morrow for a second...


----------



## b 17 fan

TieDye said:


> This may very well be a stupid question, but, we've never been to the Whizzer meet.  Is this just for Whizzers and parts, or this a "normal" bike swap meet with all kinds of parts for all kinds of old bikes?
> 
> Deb



All kinds of things are there. Bikes, scooters, go carts  ,etc.


----------



## JOEL

All kinds of random stuff shows up there too. I will have tables full of cheap smalls.


----------



## b 17 fan

I have never quite understood how the show has people coming in a week early. It is hard to plan in advance for a 1 day visit.


----------



## Goldenrod

Ralph just called me and said full approval has been given and he's coming there soon to join those who are there.  See me, Ray Spangler in the the black hat Big white Chevy bus  van for your CABE  t-shirt. i  will be there maybe Weds.- 31th.  I must be home for business.


----------



## TieDye

b 17 fan said:


> All kinds of things are there. Bikes, scooters, go carts  ,etc.



Cool.


----------



## Goldenrod

b 17 fan said:


> All kinds of things are there. Bikes, scooters, go carts  ,etc.




There is no good answer to your question for this Portland meet.  Half Cushmans in the past but now it is into the hands and organization of a Whizzer person but all are welcome.  Portland was founded from list of people who bought Whizzer parts from one of the two people who cleaned out the factory the Seventies--Leonard Davis. Then everything motorized showed up since then--plus bikes.  A virus will be there next year so we need to learn to live with it?  Say hello to me using this picture as




guide.  My mouth is usually open so picture this with a mask on and no money in my pocket.


----------



## Goldenrod

JOEL said:


> You will look 10 years younger in that mask.




And you do not need to smile.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

ANY PICS  OF BIKES YET?
HOPE IT WILL BE GOOD WEATHER.
PORTLAND HAS A HISTORY OF HOT AND WET WEATHER!
WISH I COULD BE THERE.
GIVE MY REGARDS TO ALL!
WES


----------



## New Mexico Brant

What coming to Portland?


----------



## stezell

Some of the odds and ends I'm going to bring. I'll get there Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Post pic's please. You know it's appreciated by us guys stuck at home...


----------



## bikerbluz

Stezell, glad you are bringing the Huffman. I will be there early Thursday. Definitely interested.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Looking for a 1890 bike nice shape and a BMX high end bike  and a repopulated High Wheel bike ,,please text me photos for pick up at this swap meet 412 716 4956 thank you,,,,,how many vendors at the swap so far ???


----------



## bentwoody66

So how much is admission for shoppers? I'm only coming in on Friday and am not going to camp.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66

I've got a couple things to try and sell also

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66

I'll have these for sale on Friday










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stezell

bentwoody66 said:


> I'll have these for sale on FridayView attachment 1238043View attachment 1238044View attachment 1238045View attachment 1238046
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



No Miami stuff, lol!


----------



## bentwoody66

stezell said:


> No Miami stuff, lol!



I will have a Racycle chainring with me to sell! You know me too well

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66

100 bucks or trade for a Fauber







Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stezell

bentwoody66 said:


> 100 bucks or trade for a FauberView attachment 1238253View attachment 1238254View attachment 1238255
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I just keep an eye on you. 
Sean


----------



## bentwoody66

stezell said:


> I just keep an eye on you.
> Sean



You at Portland?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldnut

Went up today was a good time


----------



## stezell

bentwoody66 said:


> You at Portland?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Yes sir till Saturday.


----------

